# Sticky  Is a Budgie the right pet for you?



## FaeryBee

*IS A BUDGIE THE RIGHT PET FOR YOU?

Taking the time to research any species of animal before bringing it into your home is very important.
Knowing the characteristics of a species, what to expect with regard to behavior and how to best care for that animal for its health and well-being is critical.
Having unreasonable expectations and being upset when the animal doesn't meet them is a flaw on the part of the owner, not the animal.

People who buy a budgie looking for a cute, "cuddly" little bird that wants to be held, petted and cuddled are setting themselves up for disappointment.
A bird has no innate desire to please a human. It has nothing to do with the bird "liking" or "hating" you or being "mean and cold-hearted".
Budgies are birds. They do not behave like dogs, cats, guinea pigs or hamsters.
It is in a bird's nature to be less receptive to being touched, petted or stroked. 
If you are looking for a pet that will happily submit to your desire to "cuddle" then you should be looking for a different type pet.

Most budgies do not like to be petted after they pass the baby-stage. 
If your budgie doesn't mind you "petting" it, please only do so on the head, neck or tummy.
Never pet or stroke a budgie's back or tail as that stimulates the breeding instinct.

If you choose to have a budgie as a pet, then you must be responsible and mature enough to respect the budgie for being the animal that it is.
Do not try to "make" it be something that is not in its nature. 
Grabbing, holding or forcing a budgie to submit to your will is not showing the poor little bird "love".
Doing these things when a budgie does not want to interact with you does nothing except make the budgie fear you more.
Taming and bonding with a budgie is all about helping the budgie learn to TRUST you. This takes a great deal of time and patience.

The goal of the forum is to help members learn about budgies and the best practices for ensuring their health and well-being.

Please ensure you read and comply with the Site Guidelines.

Take the time to carefully review the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Make your decisions wisely.

A budgie is a living creature, dependent upon its owner for everything.
Ensure you will respect the budgie for what he/she is with its own unique personality.
Have the financial means and willingness to get the budgie necessary Avian Vet care if and when required.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

*


----------

